# Calcium Gluconate use when inducing labor



## Farm570 (Apr 9, 2014)

Does anyone have experience using Calcium Gluconate when inducing labor? I have a doe with moderate toxemia, and is miserable with a huge load of kids. I will induce her tomorrow night. I am wondering if using Calcium Gluconate SQ (10cc X 3 locations) would help open the cervix and make the birth a little easier? When is the appropriate time to administer, within the 36 hour process? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have never heard of that so I'm not sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have never heard of it either.


----------

